# Baby Gecko



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

9-1-13: When we where picking out our new baby gecko, the one we chose from the 4 was the one who rather then keep sleeping, opened his or her eyes. The whole way home, our baby gecko wanted to look at everything outside of the cup rather then hide in the cup. When we got home he was still very perky and when placed in his new home was very curious and active. Since coming home he has drank water and pooed on top of the coconut hide. :| This strange choice of toilet enforces the idea the we think this gecko is a boy. They have also consumed 3-4 mealworms late tonight. :-D This is great sign that this baby gecko is health and is going to be happy in his home with us.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Cute! What kind of gecko is he?


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

He is a leopard gecko.


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

Came home from feeding the horses and found my little one found his food dish again and ate two more worms. This is impressive I always hear about people having issues getting their new babies to eat. Seems a have a tiny munchy monster on my hands.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds like he's got a cute personality.


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

Baby Godzilla seems to be settling in really well. He has let me pick him up without him seriously freaking out. Also I have been taking him out in his moist deli container hide. Today while I had him out in that he kept poking his head out of the door cut in it thinking about coming out and sitting on my lap. :-D


----------

